
Show HN: ElemX – Native Web Components and MobX with Vue-Like Binding Syntax - agquick
https://github.com/agquick/elemx.js
======
agquick
Developer here. Yes I know, it's yet another JS library. I primarily wrote
this because I was a fan of KnockoutJS, but have since switched to React and
then Vue, and each time something felt a little off. I also wanted to try out
Web Components.

The current state of the library is very much a proof-of-concept, so thanks in
advance for taking a look, and definitely appreciate any feedback you might
have. I'm more so just curious if this is useful to anyone else.

------
words0n
Interesting. I use mobx with React and generally prefer it to the standard
state management. Might have to give this a shot.

~~~
agquick
Thanks it's still a early in development, but I'd be interested in any
feedback you have

